# student dependent visa



## Mmiillaann (Dec 29, 2010)

dear all,
i applied for student spouce(dependent) visa last month from within australia, i was in a student visa. they asked for medical, i did medical and its more than 1 month since i did medical. But still i havent got any reply from immigration. 
Can anybody tell me how long it will take to process such visa please
Thank you.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If they requested you do a medical, a decision should not be too far off and with Xmas/NY period, quite a few staff are likely on annual leave so you'll just need some patience.


----------



## bosco (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Mmmillan, just wondering...apart from the medicals, did the ask u sth else, such as updating your status (from single to married) at your embassy? and did they also ask u to show some money? if so...around how much?

Thx.


----------



## bosco (Jan 11, 2011)

*what documents*



Mmiillaann said:


> dear all,
> i applied for student spouce(dependent) visa last month from within australia, i was in a student visa. they asked for medical, i did medical and its more than 1 month since i did medical. But still i havent got any reply from immigration.
> Can anybody tell me how long it will take to process such visa please
> Thank you.


and also which document do u need besides a certificate of marriage for instance?
Thx mate.


----------



## Sabi (Feb 3, 2011)

dear all,
I submitted my for student spouce(dependent) visa application for Australia on September 29, 2010. Once I applied they told me 1 month to 3 months time and now its 4 months and I dont how long it will take more. I'm much worried about my visa? I gave all the required documents at the time of submission except medical and still they don't asked for this. Can anybody tell me how long it will take to process such visa please
Thank you.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

For a rough guide to the many factors involved in any visa granting you can use Client Service Charter
And first you need to be eligible and have a full and complete application, many applications annually rejected because of not meeting requirements.
So there is really no such thing as set or well adhered to times for a lot of visas.


----------



## DEV595 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello bro my self dev i had also applied for spouce dependent visa i got one mail from aus high commision tht my file is under aus high commision nw this mail i had got on 23 may 2011. I had applied frm agent. Agent told me 4 too 6 weaks nw 3weaks over but didnt get any reply, can u pls let me knw hw much time it will take for student spouce dependent case n one thing more wt is my sublass. N for this case they will send any medical for me or sraight visa they will send pls let me knw this all qesions, i will b really v mch thnxful to u thnx bro



sabi said:


> dear all,
> i submitted my for student spouce(dependent) visa application for australia on september 29, 2010. Once i applied they told me 1 month to 3 months time and now its 4 months and i dont how long it will take more. I'm much worried about my visa? I gave all the required documents at the time of submission except medical and still they don't asked for this. Can anybody tell me how long it will take to process such visa please
> thank you.


----------

